# DIY Trellis for SCROG



## TURKEYNECK

*Just messin' around, I decided to try my luck at a SCROG(screen of green) *
*I built a trellis in about an hour out of things I already had laying around..  So here's what I came up with...*

*in the first pic you can see the frame is very simple, I just glued and nailed some wooden trim together after deciding how much room I needed  (determined by wattage of light devided into square feet)*

*Next, I measured and marked every 2 inches along the frame, this is where I placed the small 'finishing' nails.*

*Keeping the string 'semi-tight' I created a 'grid' which I will use to train the plant with in order to keep an even 'canopy' of buds....I hope*


----------



## Sir_Tokie

Very inventive there Turkey, I will be keeping an eye on this one...take care..


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer

so what strain is that giant bush you got under it?


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Sir_Tokie said:
			
		

> Very inventive there Turkey, I will be keeping an eye on this one...take care..


 
Thanks, Look for the Great White Shark jounal in my signature(coming soon)

I just threw this together and thought I'd share it..


----------



## ShecallshimThor

sweeeeeeeeeet
i cant wait for the Great White Shark ive been pondering that strain
very nice screen i was gonna build one and start a thread but you beat me to it and it looks perfect


----------



## TURKEYNECK

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> sweeeeeeeeeet
> i cant wait for the Great White Shark ive been pondering that strain
> very nice screen i was gonna build one and start a thread but you beat me to it and it looks perfect


 
Thanks Thor! It's far from perfect IMO,  I like THGs design where the screen is attached to the lid.. mine is hanging from string, but it's super light-weight. I will be traveling this summer for up to a week at a time, so I'm using an 18gal tote for a DWC res So far, I average 6+ ounces under 400 watts, I want to see if I can make it happen with 1 plant.. it's all for fun either way Thanks for hangin out.


----------



## ShecallshimThor

i was gonna build mine outta flimsy alumm drywall studs and use 2 2lb wieghts to hold it down once the plant starts to raise it


----------



## thedonofchronic

very nick turkeyneck
you can count me in on that GWS grow 
and you got my vote again for mays BPOTM
youll get her this time buddy
:ciao:


----------



## TURKEYNECK

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> very nick turkeyneck
> you can count me in on that GWS grow
> and you got my vote again for mays BPOTM
> youll get her this time buddy
> :ciao:


 
Thanks brotha! Shouldnt be too long before you can submit the orange blossom.:hubba:


----------



## Super Silver Haze

Turkeyneck, how tall before you put them in flower.  also, how high is your trelles.  

i copied THG's scrog but i let my girls get too tall so i couldnt use my screen so i started LST'n them and all tide down the canopy is still @ 2 1/2 ft.

ill make sure they go into flower alot sooner next time.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> Turkeyneck, how tall before you put them in flower. also, how high is your trelles.
> 
> i copied THG's scrog but i let my girls get too tall so i couldnt use my screen so i started LST'n them and all tide down the canopy is still @ 2 1/2 ft.
> 
> ill make sure they go into flower alot sooner next time.


 
Thats a good question, timing is everything with scrog, as soon as the screen is even, keeping in mind the flower stretch, I'll flower her, no more than another week from the way it's lookin' though, DWC grows pretty fast


----------



## ShecallshimThor

any updates on how she looks?


----------



## smokingjoe

That's a pretty awesome design you have there.  I might just copy that but replace the timber with Qubelok.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> any updates on how she looks?


 
Sorry Ive been such a slacker lately..  Updates in my Signature


----------



## docfishwrinkle

turkey nice innovation. you gunna fill that thing 3/4 full & flip? i just saw post dates ill go check ur sig


----------



## Bios

awesome thanks for the share!


----------

